

Graph Engine – Serving Big Graphs in Real-Time - muddyrivers
http://www.graphengine.io/

======
jeffbr13
tl;dr - Neo4j for the Micrsoft platform:

    
    
        The following prerequisites are required to follow this manual and develop GE applications:
    
        Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows 8 (or above).
    
        Visual Studio 2012 and 2013.
    
        Windows PowerShell 3.0 (or above).
    
        GE Visual Studio Extension.
    
        An Azure subscription (not required if you do not plan to deploy GE applications on Azure).

